# YMP3 Tag



## White Wolf (Oct 19, 2017)

The once magnificent then broken YMP3 tag is in full effect once more thanks to @Reznor 

```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ
```
Copy the ID after v= and insert in between the tags.

```
[YMP3]dQw4w9WgXcQ[/YMP3]
```











Enjoy. ​

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 4


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 19, 2017)

Reznor for Adm...


----------



## Reznor (Oct 19, 2017)

Let me know if it's not working on any particular browser

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------

